# Electronic Signs/Traffic Management Systems



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

In Washington state on I-90 some 30-50 km west of Seattle, they made a variable speed stretch (depending on weather conditions). The billboard is not a fancy one and it only shows text, but still a useful feature. I haven't seen variable speed limits in any other western states. 










In California, this kind of billboards were used only to display travel time to certain destinations, accidents warnings and kidnapped children alerts.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

I was hoping that, in the States, at least with electronic signs they would be more indulgent with the speed limit. It's a small pic, but I can still see the weather is nice and clear. 65 mph - 104 km/h is a very low speed limit for Interstates hno: , many countries in Europe have 100 km/h for regular 2-lane roads.


----------



## jchernin (Jul 21, 2005)

^ haha, but in the states they give EVERYBODY a license cuz theres no other way to get around!
:nuts: 

at least where i live (with posted at 65 mph), everyone goes 70-75 on average. people go 80+ all the time.

oh, yea - and in the bay area we have electronic signs that tell travel times and accidents and blah blah, but no variable speed limits.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, when I drove in that area, the speed limit was set to 112 km/h (70 mph) which is the maximum allowed in Washington. While 112 km/h is still too slow for the interstates, I would like to mention that unlike European mountainous motorways which are flat, American interstates have much more curves. So, I would say that personally I felt on that stretch of I-90, 112 km/h would be completely justified. 

P.S. Most of 2-lane roads in Washington are also posted with 100 km/h, and some of them even have 105 km/h (higher than German 2-lane landstrassen).


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Well, when I drove in that area, the speed limit was set to 112 km/h (70 mph) which is the maximum allowed in Washington. While 112 km/h is still too slow for the interstates, I would like to mention that unlike European mountainous motorways which are flat, American interstates have much more curves.


It seems, that you didn't drive a lot on mountainous European motorways. At least in Alps they can be very curvy, but they still allow 130 km/h. Actually, for 130 km/h design speed, curve radius can be 700 m.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

keber said:


> It seems, that you didn't drive a lot on mountainous European motorways. At least in Alps they can be very curvy, but they still allow 130 km/h. Actually, for 130 km/h design speed, curve radius can be 700 m.


I think no european country designs for 130. Hungary designs for 140,and allows 130 on motorways. I suppose Germany even designs for higher speeds.
+its not just the bend. The newer motorways here are like the HSR tracks...if you know what I mean...like a Nascar track.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Too long straight is also not good. We call that "Polderblindness", when people stare at the distance of a straight road, and have no idea what happens near them. A lot of one-car accidents happens this way on rural roads. This happens lesser on motorways here, because there are almost no empty motorways, except at night. 

I think the German road designing for non-motorways is far superior than what we see in the Netherlands, the roads tends to be as narrow as possible, so a truck can just drive on it, but nothing more. Double middle markings, side markings 20 - 50cm away from the side etcetera. Dutch National roads have often lanes not wider than 2,75m. 

Germans are really knowing how to build a Bundesstraße; straigth, wide (sometimes 4m per lane), and good markings, but also a lot of more capacity because of non level crossings. (fewer traffic lights).


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Chris1491 said:


> Too long straight is also not good. We call that "Polderblindness", when people stare at the distance of a straight road, and have no idea what happens near them. A lot of one-car accidents happens this way on rural roads. This happens lesser on motorways here, because there are almost no empty motorways, except at night.
> 
> I think the German road designing for non-motorways is far superior than what we see in the Netherlands, the roads tends to be as narrow as possible, so a truck can just drive on it, but nothing more. Double middle markings, side markings 20 - 50cm away from the side etcetera. Dutch National roads have often lanes not wider than 2,75m.
> 
> Germans are really knowing how to build a Bundesstraße; straigth, wide (sometimes 4m per lane), and good markings, but also a lot of more capacity because of non level crossings. (fewer traffic lights).


Talking about at-grade intersections in Netherlands, it's quite curious to find that many intersections are managed by traffic lights, even in "national roads" or at intersections between a motorway and a conventional road. In other countries in Europe it's quite unusual.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Reivajar said:


> Talking about at-grade intersections in Netherlands, it's quite curious to find that many intersections are managed by traffic lights, even in "national roads" or at intersections between a motorway and a conventional road. In other countries in Europe it's quite unusual.


We have a traffic light on M3 motorway inside Budapest


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Reivajar said:


> Talking about at-grade intersections in Netherlands, it's quite curious to find that many intersections are managed by traffic lights, even in "national roads" or at intersections between a motorway and a conventional road. In other countries in Europe it's quite unusual.


From what Chris shared with us about the traffic congestion, I say there probably isn't any other good solution available - roundabouts are quite impractical at those volumes of traffic, and dangerous too. Also traffic lights can probably be adjusted to stay green longer on the main route and can also be synchronized...


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

RawLee said:


> We have a traffic light on M3 motorway inside Budapest


Really? The only one I saw was the one at the huge stack interchange with Hungaria Avenue. Is there another beside that one?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

wyqtor said:


> Really? The only one I saw was the one at the huge stack interchange with Hungaria Avenue. Is there another beside that one?


:laugh: 








sorry,I cant find photo for it...
BTW,there are no traffic lights at M3-Hungária junction...


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

RawLee said:


> BTW,there are no traffic lights at M3-Hungária junction...


I guess so... It was 1 May, I remembered the traffic jam and automatically thought there must have been a traffic light.:lol:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

wyqtor said:


> I guess so... It was 1 May, I remembered the traffic jam and automatically thought there must have been a traffic light.:lol:


The traffic light are farther away from there
The red lines are the traffic lights.


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Sometimes texts can get scrambled... 









Even a textline-VMS can show symbols









Newest development are GRIP (Graphic-VMS).









Here a variety of road systems in the Netherlands:


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

We have some of those signs on highways in Johannesburg, South Africa


----------



## davidmkelly (Nov 30, 2007)

*More electronic signs in England*

Here are some examples of the Message Sign Mark 4 (MS4) which are being installed on motorways in England to replace the older post mounted matrix signal style indicators (which were located in the central reservation). These photos are from the M4 motorway near Reading. The signs use LEDs and can display a range of text and graphical symbols.




























The following photos show gantry mounted matrix signals and a two row x 12 character message sign (MS2).



















Regards
Dave


----------



## traffic-light-man (Aug 26, 2008)

aswnl said:


> Newest development are GRIP (Graphic-VMS).


That's the VMSL MS4 Riegel LED board. The Netherlands ordered 4 to trial, and I belive have installed several more subsequently.

Variable Message Signs Limited.

Regards, Simon.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^I don't think that sign is handy when you drive past it for the first time. It is quite chaotic and you have to search for the arrow and the place where you go. By the time you've done that, you've past it already. It took me a couple of times to get it all clear hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ It's probably meant for the everyday commuter. I agree it's quite a mess, the sign isn't announced, so it's quite sudden. But it's expensive to repeat the GRIP a few times. 

In France, they usually only show times, because there's often nothing to report on the rural Autoroutes:

A5 Troyes:









A75 Lodève: (sign says: gas station Caylar, lots of LPG)


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^ Looks very good! :cheers:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

shouldn't the traffic here be stopped??



Matz32Z said:


>


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^ I think they are just being tested and do not mean anything.

As indicated by this picture: http://images25.fotosik.pl/257/50d36dc056c061d4.jpg

And it's also quite evident from this one (unless it snows in Poland in the summer): http://images22.fotosik.pl/103/494b568c0ac5b369.jpg


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is what they installed on Kiev-Borispyl expressway. First, I saw this picture in Ukrainian section, but then witnessed it myself when I visited Ukraine this August. 










In Europe and the USA, this type of highway would not be classified as motorway, but in Ukraine it is marked with a green motorway sign and posted with 130 km/h speed limit hno:

On an off-topic note: I have often complained about a bad lane discipline in the USA, but on this type of road in Ukraine the lane discipline is even worse than in the USA.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

RipleyLV said:


> In Bratislava (Slovakia) these electric signs are everywhere on all motorways warning of jams and showing speed limits ahead:
> 
> [
> 
> In Italy on A4 these signs warn drivers to keep their speed control:


it literally means "average speed is monitored when the tutor system is on" (24/7 nowadays...it means that every panel, every bridge every overhead thing may have one camera per lane on that stratch of highway and that they will calculate your average speed to decide whether you're a good boy or what. It's not bad because you can briefly go past the limit to overtake a row of trucks and it's way better than in the old times when everybody ran like hell just to break all of a sudden where everybody knew speedtraps were placed. Really, tutor makes driving more relaxing.


----------



## toomee (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello.This is a collection from a Hungarian motorways.
M7 motorway

























M1 motorway

















M3 motorway

























M8 motorway

















M1M7 motorway


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^
I grew up in New Jersey, and those have been there as long as I can remember (so, back into the 70s). I don't use the Turnpike all that often - last time was about three months ago and I can't remember if the signs were there - but I have no reason to believe they've been removed. They were certainly there within the last year or so.


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

We have VMS on most Columbus freeways. I think the Outerbelt doesn't have any. They usually display travel times to major interchanges, amber alerts, air quality alert/use transit or accident/lane closures. They are located just outside the 270 Outerbelt as well so one can decide to bypass downtown Columbus due to congestion.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some photos of San Antonio's Traffic Management System. This is one of the earlier systems in the US and similar systems can also be seen in Austin, Houston, Dallas-Fort Worth, and El Paso as well. 




































There are also lane control signals to alert drivers of accidents, stalled vehicles, construction, etc. 

Photos courtesy of http://www.texashighwayman.com/transgd.shtml


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

Some from Ontario, Canada:



















Old style:









New style:









yay colour!


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Here is a link to Ohio's traffic management system. 
http://www.buckeyetraffic.org/
Theres a list of filters to select from traffic cameras, VMS locations (excluding Columbus metro signs) and current message, road surface temprature, weather sensors and such.
Good Columbus skyline view from traffic cam is I-71 and Frank rd


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Haljackey said:


> Some from Ontario, Canada:
> 
> New style:
> 
> ...


I LOVE this new sign better with the color. When do these go up? Are they only in the GTA or is MTO replacing all in the province?


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

IN Belo Horizonte, Brazil


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

ScraperDude said:


> I LOVE this new sign better with the color. When do these go up? Are they only in the GTA or is MTO replacing all in the province?


They are set to go up next year I believe. They will be installed on newly constructed / reconstructed stretches of road at first. In time I think they will eventually replace all the CMSs in the province, including outside the GTA.

Recently we got a changeable message sign in London... one of the few existing outside of the Greater Golden Horseshoe (Metro Toronto).









(From Scott Steves at http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Looks cool, but erm... this looks like static information that could've been put on a normal sign as well, unless the distance to these exits change every now and then


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Looks cool, but erm... this looks like static information that could've been put on a normal sign as well, unless the distance to these exits change every now and then


If they have nothing better to display they'll act like a regular road sign. :lol:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Haljackey said:


> If they have nothing better to display they'll act like a regular road sign. :lol:


Actually i find these messages about distance much better and informative than warnings about wearing safety belts (Hungary), information where to buy electronic toll devices (Croatia) or web address of motorway concessionaire (Italy)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MALAYSIA*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12050143


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Haljackey said:


> They are set to go up next year I believe. They will be installed on newly constructed / reconstructed stretches of road at first. In time I think they will eventually replace all the CMSs in the province, including outside the GTA.
> 
> Recently we got a changeable message sign in London... one of the few existing outside of the Greater Golden Horseshoe (Metro Toronto).
> 
> ...


The 402 crown in pixels is cute....


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Too long straight is also not good. We call that "Polderblindness", when people stare at the distance of a straight road, and have no idea what happens near them. A lot of one-car accidents happens this way on rural roads. This happens lesser on motorways here, because there are almost no empty motorways, except at night.


That's like northern Alberta between Donnelly Corner to Valleyview. Dead straight between the two locations, with the exception of the crossing of the Little Smokey River. Then it's a right curve down the hill to the bridge and a left uphill. Posted limit on the straight stretches: 100 km/h The hills and bridge: 90 km/h. Drive you nuts when it takes 45 min for the headlights on the horizon to actually pass you.


TheCat said:


> ^^ Yeah in Ontario on the 401, if there are no major delays, the VMS signs just remind people to buckle up, not to drink and drive, and watch out for motorcyclists.


All of the above in BC, plus on asking if your campfire is out. (And according to a friend with the BC Forest Service, the answer is all to often "no" :bash: hno: )


x-type said:


> shouldn't the traffic here be stopped??


I have no idea. If it was me, I'd be straddling the broken line. :lol: :nuts:

BC doesn't have much for Variable Message Signs, other than what TheCat has said, in addition to the campfire one. The only other ones are the portable ones used at road works.


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

Electronic speed signs are popping up all over the Seattle/Bellevue area. Perhaps someone with pics could post. Seattle, and I believe Minneapolis are leading the US with this technology. There may be others.


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

New style of VMS's in Michigan MDOT over the last year has been replacing the older style like the one in the second pic


----------



## uwhuskies (Oct 11, 2006)

pwalker said:


> Electronic speed signs are popping up all over the Seattle/Bellevue area. Perhaps someone with pics could post. Seattle, and I believe Minneapolis are leading the US with this technology. There may be others.


How do you post pictures again? I have not done this in a while and would have posted pictures so instead you can go to the Dept. of Transportation website to see pictures.

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Projects/I5/ActiveTrafficManagement/gantries.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^









When traffic is flowing normally, the overhead signs are blank and the normal 60 mph speed limit is displayed in either side of the sign bridge.









When traffic up the highway begins to slow down, overhead signs automatically reduce the speed limit to prepare drivers for slower traffic ahead, reducing sudden braking and collisions. Message signs offer instant traffic information, such as congestion or blocking incidents as they happen miles up the road.









The overhead speed-limit displays switch intermittently to directional arrows, and a traffic information sign warns of a lane closure ahead.









The speed limit automatically drops even more as traffic gets heavier.









At the point of a blocking incident, such as a collision or a stall, red X's indicate which lanes are closed. Meanwhile, the speed limit automatically increases as traffic returns to normal.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's funny though, we had this system in the Netherlands since the 1970's, and now 35 years later the Seattlites copied it.


----------



## uwhuskies (Oct 11, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's funny though, we had this system in the Netherlands since the 1970's, and now 35 years later the Seattlites copied it.


I think its a spin on an established concept in that these signs are placed relatively close together so that you have a complete sign cluster every 500 ft or 152 meters. The purpose is to provide more "real time" traffic response when traversing heavily used corridors.

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/NR/rdonlyre...2DE0920A9/0/SignBridgeLocations_i5_510pxl.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It is vital that these active traffic management gantries are not placed too far from each other, say no more than 600 m or 2,000 ft, so you always have one or two within visible range. Otherwise it doesn't work as well. In some countries they place them 2 km apart, which means if a 50 mph limit is shown, it takes 1.5 minute before you can see the next sign. Traffic has changed since then, especially on motorways with a high degree of saturation. Sometimes a traffic jam grows 1 kilometer per minute.


----------



## Andrei_ROu (Nov 30, 2009)

Two photos from Romania!
1. [URL="[/URL]
2. [URL="[/URL]

Source: autostradatransilvania.ro


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Netherlands* Spitsstrook/ Trafic jam lane










*During Rushhours the shoulder on the right is tempory open for traffic*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*ARGENTINA*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Belgium:*









http://www.ministerhildecrevits.be/nlapps/data/docattachments/GentDynamischBord.jpg









http://www.hildecrevits.be/nieuw/img/start/dvb1.jpg









http://s1.gva.be/imgpath/assets_img...orden-van-start-op-antwerpse-ring_5_460x0.jpg









http://wegen.vlaanderen.be/verkeer/beheer/ringantwerpen/vms.jpg

And here a speed limit 90km/h due to...SMOG









http://www.hln.be/static/FOTO/pe/4/7/3/art_large_220803.jpg









http://www.demorgen.be/static/FOTO/pe/17/15/14/media_xl_3581099.jpg?20100209113449









http://knack.rnews.be/images/resized/119/468/964/219/4/250_0_KEEP_RATIO_SCALE_CENTER_FFFFFF.jpg









http://www.weer.nl/uploads/pics/20100208-002.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

So funny, because a 90 km/h limit due to smog is completely useless. Smog usually does not last more than a few days, and a temporary 90 km/h limit doesn't change that. It takes more than a couple of days before you have a statistically significant, if any, reduction of smog.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ I know, and we only have smog when the wind comes from the east so the pollution of the Rurh area drifts in our direction, so what can we do about it?
It's useless indeed.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Andrei_ROu said:


> Two photos from Romania!


The landscape in the background is beautiful!


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

joshsam said:


> *Belgium:*


"Verkeersgeleiding" ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Traffic guidance. 

The downside of VMS's here in Europe is that foreigners can't make squat of them...


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Traffic guidance.
> 
> The downside of VMS's here in Europe is that foreigners can't make squat of them...


Well, even as someone who can read Dutch, with an occasional assist on vocabulary (bedankt, Chris), what does "traffic guidance in the Ghent area starting November 19" mean? Are they warning about electronically-posted detours or something?


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Maxx☢Power;68823331 said:


> The newer types with higher resolution and colours that can display signs should solve some of that, but there will always be messages that have to be written with text and in that case I think, as always, that they should at least have it written in English in addition to the local language. Some countries are better at this than others (like "Men at work" in Italy, even though there doesn't seem to be any actual men at work most of the time), and some have large boards with lots of room that display messages in 3 or 4 languages at the time.. Like that sign in Belgium, which doesn't even have French..


It would be illegal to have French on a sign in that part of Belgium. Refraining from comment on whether that makes sense....


----------



## csd (Oct 28, 2009)

*Ireland*

Ireland has these on the M50, and similar (but what appear to be lower resolution) ones on the M1. There is also a single example of the M50 style ones on the M7 just before the M8 split heading south, and a few smaller ones on the N7 near Dublin. They appear to be installing bases for new VMSs on the major routes near Dublin, so hopefully we'll see more.


IMG_7298 by csd75, on Flickr

The signs on the M1 are linked to a travel time system. The M50 has recently seen induction loops installed, so maybe this will be extended to this route too.

Here's an example of the smaller ones on the N7:

IMG_7278 by csd75, on Flickr

/csd


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Penn's Woods said:


> It would be illegal to have French on a sign in that part of Belgium. Refraining from comment on whether that makes sense....


It's not like you can find Dutch signs in the French part of Belgium...
We like it that way, and it will stay that way...Brussels is the only part of Belgium that is bilingual. French Speakers must speak Dutch in Flanders and Dutch speakers must speak French in Wallonia, it's as simple as that...
The only problem is, French speakers can't understand let alone speak Dutch.
But as for as I am a Dutch speaker, I don't care if they don't, just don't start in French to me when you are in Flanders...because we can't start in Dutch when we are in Wallonia.
Nuff said:lol:


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ I've always wondered how can Belgians feel this way and still feel like a country. The same question I'd like to pose to Swiss and citizens of countries with different populations and languages.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ For me when I go to Wallonia, I feel in a differend country.
Differend language, culture, housing, industry, signalisation,ect....


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

joshsam said:


> It's not like you can find Dutch signs in the French part of Belgium...
> We like it that way, and it will stay that way...Brussels is the only part of Belgium that is bilingual. French Speakers must speak Dutch in Flanders and Dutch speakers must speak French in Wallonia, it's as simple as that...
> The only problem is, French speakers can't understand let alone speak Dutch.
> But as for as I am a Dutch speaker, I don't care if they don't, just don't start in French to me when you are in Flanders...because we can't start in Dutch when we are in Wallonia.
> Nuff said:lol:


Didn't mean to start you off. I've spent time in Belgium and like it and I understand the language laws. I understand the rationale behind the language laws, and mostly support them (not that it's any of my business). I've made the effort, rare for an American, of learning to read Dutch, because of my interest in the country. I think you're generalizing about Francophones not speaking Dutch, but again, that's none of my business.

That said, I think there's an argument to be made for multilingual traffic signs, not so much to accommodate people from the other half of Belgium (God forbid....) but foreigners passing through; it's not reasonable to expect everyone passing through Belgium to be able to read Dutch. On the other hand, if the fact that verkeersbeleiding in the Ghent area starts on a given date is not something that foreigners are going to need to know, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ True..., But we are not good at language politics . It would be nice to see bilingual signs across the whole of Belgium but I don't see it happening any time soon.
We don't even have a government...
And sometimes it can be rather confusing like: 
(Rijsel/Lille) (Aken/Aix-la-Chapelle/Aachen), (Luik/Liège/Lüttich)
(Gent/ Gant), (Doornik/Tournai), (Rouselare/Roulers)

But if it says Antwerpen or Anvers/ Brussel or Bruxelles or Brussels/Brugge or Bruges/Leuven or Louvain should'nt be to hard to understand.

Back on topic now


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Another one from Belgium (Flanders):








(picture from Piotr71)


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

joshsam said:


> ^^ For me when I go to Wallonia, I feel in a differend country.
> Differend language, culture, housing, industry, signalisation,ect....


And since we're back on topic, I'm curious what's different in Walloon signalisation (I'd say "signage.") Or are you not talking about road signage?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

"Werken in Desteldonk" also sounds kind of funny to Dutch people, though they understand the meaning, by "werken" we Dutchies think of working (as in your job). We say "wegwerkzaamheden" (road works).


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Penn's Woods said:


> And since we're back on topic, I'm curious what's different in Walloon signalisation (I'd say "signage.") Or are you not talking about road signage?


I actually meant road markings and traffic lights...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> "Werken in Desteldonk" also sounds kind of funny to Dutch people, though they understand the meaning, by "werken" we Dutchies think of working (as in your job). We say "wegwerkzaamheden" (road works).


In Flanders 'werken' is commonly used for 'wegwerkzaamheden'. And it's shorter, so more easy to read


----------



## kreden (Dec 17, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Traffic guidance.
> 
> The downside of VMS's here in Europe is that foreigners can't make squat of them...


At least here in Slovenia they're bilingual, it'll be funny though when the Italians in Koper make a fuss about them, VMS will probably end up being trilingual there like some of the signs (the famous Pulj/Pula/Pola)... :lol:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> "Werken in Desteldonk" also sounds kind of funny to Dutch people, though they understand the meaning, by "werken" we Dutchies think of working (as in your job). We say "wegwerkzaamheden" (road works).


I never realised that...It differs, sometimes it says 'wegwerkzaamheden'(road works) sometimes it says 'werkzaamheden' (works) and sometimes just 'werken' (works). There is really no standard word I think...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The word "signalisation" is also of different use in Flanders than in the Netherlands. You guys mean the combo road markings, reflective markers, traffic lights and so on, while us Dutchies think of the motorway traffic management when we talk about "signalering", which can be translated as "signalling" or "verkehrsbeeinflussingsanlage" in German.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ There are lots of those words that mean slightly differend things in Flemisch and Dutch. And those words can even have a slightly differend meanings from city dialect to city dialect. That's why Flemisch do not speak 'real' Dutch although it is offically the real language.

But does The Netherlands has a lot of dialects, other than Fries? I honestly have no clue...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

joshsam said:


> ^^ There are lots of those words that mean slightly differend things in Flemisch and Dutch. And those words can even have a slightly differend meanings from city dialect to city dialect. That's why Flemisch do not speak 'real' Dutch although it is offically the real language.


I disagree. Flemish is not a language. It's just Dutch with a different accent/sound. It is 100% the same language.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

We also have this kind of stuff. I think it's quite old, not sure though...









http://users.skynet.be/bk333134/fileBord2.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Thermo said:


> I disagree. Flemish is not a language. It's just Dutch with a different accent/sound. It is 100% the same language.


I can give you a hundred words from my own 'flemisch' that no Dutch guy could ever understand....


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

joshsam said:


> I can give you a hundred words from my own 'flemisch' that no Dutch guy could ever understand....


Such as?


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> "verkehrsbeeinflussingsanlage"


That's a mouthful....

Can "werken" also mean factory, or factories, or am I mixing Dutch and German again?


----------

